# Need ideas



## Nikola (Jun 11, 2012)

I request ideas for this area of my tiny HO layout. I am not thrilled about how the area chops the layout in half.

Below are aspirational shots of what I would love to accomplish (albeit in this tiny space), overall shots of what I am working with, and closeups of the area in question.

Ideas and discussion welcome. 

Inspiration:

































Overall layout:









Area in question:


----------



## DonR (Oct 18, 2012)

Your photo show three distinctively different bridges
common to railroads in North America. Fortunately,
most hobby shops stock styrene construction materials
that you can use to build any one of them.

A visit to a hobby shop should show you how to
make the one you prefer.

Don


----------



## CTValleyRR (Jul 26, 2014)

Whaddaya mean, "Need ideas"? Those are all great ones.

I'm personally partial to the "multiple bridges" concept (Schuylerville, NY), but maybe that's because I've actually been there.


----------



## Nikola (Jun 11, 2012)

DonR said:


> Your photo show three distinctively different bridges
> common to railroads in North America. Fortunately,
> most hobby shops stock styrene construction materials
> that you can use to build any one of them.
> ...


Hi Don - Thanks for replying. Perhaps my question was ambiguous. I am not requesting information about how to build bridges (my layout might have two and if so, each will be different). :smilie_daumenpos:

I am wondering about scenery, landscaping, grades and so on in the subject area. I am also not crazy about how the cut appears to section the layout in two, and am open to ideas or criticisms on that.

Once I have a plan on that bridge design will follow.


----------



## Nikola (Jun 11, 2012)

CTValleyRR said:


> Whaddaya mean, "Need ideas"? Those are all great ones.
> 
> I'm personally partial to the "multiple bridges" concept (Schuylerville, NY), but maybe that's because I've actually been there.


Likely I will have two different bridges.  I was originally leaning to masonry with arches in back and truss / girder in front. Final decision will be driven by the landscaping plus any good ideas from you all. 

But the photos show two different scenarios. One is a stream with plenty of below-grade fauna. The other is water, water, water.

I need to decide on that as well as the right side curve where the track is on roadbed. Should that be sheer rock or soil wall, or sloped down to meet a creek way down below?

Do you have pics of Schuylerville?


----------



## Nikola (Jun 11, 2012)

And it doesn't need to be a water crossing! It could be a road.

The cardboard structure makes it a natural for an abandoned mine. Maybe a HOn3 line coming out of the mine and meandering up a ways. This track could even be flooded though a stream.

Up top, maybe I add a switch and build a small terminal.

Decisions, decisions. Come on guys!


----------



## CTValleyRR (Jul 26, 2014)

Nikola said:


> Likely I will have two different bridges.  I was originally leaning to masonry with arches in back and truss / girder in front. Final decision will be driven by the landscaping plus any good ideas from you all.
> 
> But the photos show two different scenarios. One is a stream with plenty of below-grade fauna. The other is water, water, water.
> 
> ...


I don't think I have any pix, and if I did, they would be very old 35mm film. Sorry.

I like the one with the canal going under the railroad bridge next to the river. IIRC, there is a very scenic waterfall just upstream from the scene in the postcard (like just to the photographer's left).

Since you're modelling New York, a sheer cliff into the water would be very rare. Broken rockfall or a steep vegetation covered slope would be much more likely.


----------

